# Anyone play MTG?



## AbsentSin (Apr 18, 2015)

Just wondering if anyone here plays magic.


----------



## Yessica... (Apr 18, 2015)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/nerds-assemble-anyone-play-mtg-magic-the-gathering.834557/

A bit.


----------



## shishkaboy (May 6, 2015)

Hearthstone is the new magic.
Its free.
Try it.
I was a ptq level CCG player for years, now I'm a hearth- head


----------



## AbsentSin (May 6, 2015)

ew O.O


----------



## sunni (May 9, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Hearthstone is the new magic.
> Its free.
> Try it.
> I was a ptq level CCG player for years, now I'm a hearth- head


hearth is really good, you can play without having to get people together


----------



## shishkaboy (May 9, 2015)

sunni said:


> hearth is really good, you can play without having to get people together


No mana screws, or floods


----------

